# emco maximat v10p



## bronson (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi i just bought home a emco maximat v10p and was looking for the instruction manual that they came with either pdf or will buy a hard copy from someone. i will get some pics up it came with the mil,l collet sets for both mill and lathe 2 chucks both emco the emco rotary table with number plates mill vise face plate extra chuck backing plate lots of tooling, carbide insert tooling and all change gear set ups. The only 2 things i don't see are steady rest and thread dial. The fiber gears look good. Also missing forward button but the switch itself works good. Can't wait to use it. Bronson


----------



## Dunc1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent a pm as I could not post here earlier. Will try again.
I have a pdf manual for a Maximat Mentor V10P - little under 3 MB in size. Let me know where to send it. Includes info about the vertical mill head.

Also here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/99998092/Emco-V10-Manual?secret_password=1nskjscf245w938moq15

Also on this site is a spare parts list

I googled "maximat v10 manual" (lose the quotes)


----------



## bronson (Sep 9, 2013)

I got the parts list thanks and sent you a pm. Thanks again. Bronson


----------

